# Black and cream-colored poodle mix found



## Emmaaeri (May 11, 2012)

Hello, Im in West LA and I went to the shelter to adopt a dog. I found a rather sweet and pretty poodle mix, and decided that no one could have abandoned her. She is about 11 months now, please reply to me if you have lost a dog like this one.


----------

